# MUST I return my BRP after naturalisation?



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Joppa, have you heard of a new "rule" regarding the return of one's BRP after Naturalisation?

I was snooping around on the 'net recently and see that there's now a requirement that newly naturalised Brits have to surrender their BRP to the Home Office within 5 days of their citizenship ceremony or face a £1k fine.

I see on the Home Office website that there is a new subsection in their _Become a British citizen_ information that was added 08/01/16.

I also note that there's a section on page 25 of naturalisation application form dated 01/2016

I was just wondering if this new condition would be retroactive or not. I would like to _keep_ my BRP as part of my immigration history (I plan on getting a UK passport just as soon as I am able and I'm happy to clip the corner or hole-punch the embedded chip of my BRP to render it invalid) but I don't want to be penalised for keeping it. I think that I could claim ignorance of the fact given that the "return it or we'll fine you £1k" condition _did not exist_ when I applied (I applied 16/10/15 and that Wayback Machine link is from 19/09/15) and the approval letter (dated 16/01/16) that I received last week makes no mention of it either.

Should I return it (even if the Council makes no mention of it at my ceremony next month) or can I keep it in my files at home?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should be able to keep it, as it seems like a new rule. If they want you to return it, there should be something to that effect in the rules or they should contact you personally and request it. That's how I look at it.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd hope that's not retroactive. Otherwise, there'd be loads of us in trouble. I did wonder if I needed to do anything after being naturalised (back in 2013), but I figured the BRP would expire eventually anyway.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Perhaps they want to prevent fraud like using a forged permit to get a job or something or getting into the hands of a forger. They can't be used for UK entry because of biometric chip.


----------

